# I'm new and I need help



## Doodelypad (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright so I made an account here on Furaffinity.net so that I could receive commissions.

So I guess the question is. how do I submit art work?

Or
Perhaps it's a glitch, but when I sign in, It takes me directly to FurAffinity Forums. Which looks different than FurAffinity. I can't find a way to navigate the site to find where I can post art or even browse art. Sometimes I'll find a link to someone's FurAffinity artwork. But then when I follow the link which brings me to the page that has the submit button I'm looking for!!! It says I need to sign in...

So is FurAffinity different than FurAffinity Forums. I mean do I have to make an account just to post art or something. I'm very confused.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 31, 2010)

Doodelypad said:


> So is FurAffinity different than FurAffinity Forums. I mean do I have to make an account just to post art or something. I'm very confused.



Yes, FA and FAF both require a login.  This login is often the same account name (ie: I'm Irreverent on FA and on FAF) but it need not be.  They can (and probably should) have different passwords too.

FA account registration has been down for a couple of weeks, pending a re-write of the authentication module to prevent bots and script kiddies from making spam accounts.  Unless you registered your account in Feb (and I can't find a doodelypad on FA) you don't have an account yet.

As soon as registration is available, register your account, then hit the Submit button and start uploading your art.


----------



## Doodelypad (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you very much that's really helpful.


----------

